# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Not getting pictures - New to forums

## iras

Hi,

Just bought my first 3D printer - a Prusa i3 from the second owner who upgraded to something larger. I've done two 3D objects before by sending files to someone else's printer, but now I have my own. Should be fun. 

I have a problem w/X-Axis belt tension, so I found this thread: 

*Maintenance, Mods and Tips'n'Tricks - Prusa i3*But in looking at the thread, pictures don't show. Prior to registering and logging in, I saw that the post did have picture references. 

Is there some setting I'm missing to see in-line pictures, or do they just happen to be gone on this thread? 

Thanks.

----------


## printbus

It's not you.  3DPrintBoard has been broken for over a month now.  

Eddie, Brian, Sarah, and any other admins, you really, really should be courteous to your users and explain whether this is permanent or whether there's hope of the problem being resolved some day.

----------


## iras

Thanks. I was going to post a picture of my printer in hopes of someone identifying the kit manufacturer and then getting some firmware and settings info. I guess I'll hold off for now.

----------


## printbus

> Thanks. I was going to post a picture of my printer in hopes of someone identifying the kit manufacturer and then getting some firmware and settings info. I guess I'll hold off for now.


I think the issue is with images and attachements that were uploaded prior to about mid April when 3DPrintBoard ran into some server issues.  If you can post an image today, it should display OK.  You can also always link to an image that you have somewhere else like imgur or dropbox.

FOLLOWUP COMMENT: My statement about new images and attachments displaying OK was with respect to the attachment situation as it was in early 2015. That seems to no longer apply in 2016.

----------


## Geoff

Hi Guys,

I have raised this with Eddie some time ago, I also cannot see any images on the site either nor can I see images I am uploading. I'm not sure what's causing it as I don't have access to that part of the forum, but I'll see if we can get it fixed, it is becoming a bit frustrating when you read a thread and someone is describing a picture.. but you can't see the picture  :Wink: 

I'll try and keep you posted.

----------


## printbus

> ...it is becoming a bit frustrating when you read a thread and someone is describing a picture.. but you can't see the picture


What I find even more frustrating is all the threads from new users talking about how they tried and tried to upload images/attachments and the forum wouldn't accept them.  What are these new users supposed to be told that encourages them to keep using the forum?

As I said over a year ago on a prior round of server/attachment issues, users should at least be told whether the situation is permanent or not. 

EDITS FOLLOW:
If the inability to upload new images and attachments is permanent, the FAQ page needs to be updated to correct misleading information on how to upload stuff.

----------


## printbus

Testing current state of upload capability -

Adding as attachments...

----------


## Eddie

I believe it's fixed.  Let me know any adjustments that you would like see made.

Eddie

----------


## printbus

We're closer, Eddie.  Looks like being able to post attachments might be working.  Should it be possible to insert a full-size (non-thumbnail) image?  Maybe I just forgot how to do it, but that didn't seem to work.  

All prior attachments and images still appear to be gone.  The ones you see throughout the forum recently are all linked from elsewhere.

----------


## Talon 3D

I was able to insert an image from photobucket just a few mins ago.
That being said I did not get a chance to edit it down to a more manageable size yet I will do that now.




> We're closer, Eddie.  Looks like being able to post attachments might be working.  Should it be possible to insert a full-size (non-thumbnail) image?  Maybe I just forgot how to do it, but that didn't seem to work.  
> 
> All prior attachments and images still appear to be gone.  The ones you see throughout the forum recently are all linked from elsewhere.

----------


## printbus

Testing full size copy-paste from profile album... 

 
Woot! That worked. Maybe that's how I used to do it...

inline thumbnail...
30101a.jpg
That worked.

Copy-paste from windows...
Nope.  Get an error: "The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters."  That's real helpful on an image upload...

Insert image from computer...
30111a.jpg
Pastes in as a thumbnail, not full size.

Ah, but I see a setting to try... Inserting image from computer...
30113a.jpg
Initially appeared as a thumbnail, but double-click on it and select full-size in the size options!!!

----------


## printbus

> ...Should it be possible to insert a full-size (non-thumbnail) image?  Maybe I just forgot how to do it, but that didn't seem to work.


It does appear to be possible.  See post 12 for testing.  After doing the insert image from computer and getting the thumbnail, double click on the thumbnail in the edit window. In the properties pane that appears, select the full-size option.

----------


## curious aardvark

20160908_190420_800x600.jpg

Hot diggity - we got pictures back :-) 
Above is an american signal crayfish a local fisherman had just hauled out of the river trent when my mate was walking his dog. 
Yes, 3d printed crayfish pots are currently on my mind :-)

----------


## Talon 3D

That is a large crayfish!!! We have lots of them up here but they never get that big. 
Did you eat it?




> 20160908_190420_800x600.jpg
> 
> Hot diggity - we got pictures back :-) 
> Above is an american signal crayfish a local fisherman had just hauled out of the river trent when my mate was walking his dog. 
> Yes, 3d printed crayfish pots are currently on my mind :-)

----------


## curious aardvark

I didn't, my mate took the pictures. I assume the guy who caught it did eat it.

----------

